# 36-Bar Soap Mold For Sale - TN



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I have this 36-bar, unfinished birch wood soap mold for sale. I used it about five or six times before deciding that I prefer a different bar shape. I can share actual pictures of my mold or the bar it makes if needed.

It is in excellent condition and no pieces are missing. The price for it new, which you can see on the website link, is $105.99 before tax/shipping. I am asking $80 or best offer. 

I am willing to ship but would need a zip code before I can estimate shipping.

Please shoot me a PM if you are interested. I will accept Paypal or cash (if local). 

http://www.brambleberry.com/36-Bar-Unfinished-Birchwood-Mold-P5167.aspx


----------



## Rashashea (Aug 12, 2012)

What is your bottom dollar cash you would take? Where are you in TN, I live in KY. I am I am interested. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

There were two people ahead of you, but the first never sent a payment. If the next person in line decides not to purchase, I will let you know!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

This is now sold!


----------

